# grout against the wall



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I'll get bashed by the by-the-book guys
but,

I'm leaving a quarter inch gap between drywall and tile laid on floor

I'm using black colored grout

Is it cool to use the black grout near the wall instead of tile caulking

I looked and couldn't find black caulk
my caulk is white
and i'd love to put my caulk on the job

but I'm tempted to go with the grout for floor expansion near walls

ok,

now bash me


----------



## Tileworks (Jul 9, 2005)

MattCoops said:


> I'm tempted to go with the grout for floor expansion near walls


“And do not bring us into temptation, but deliver us from the wicked one.” - Matthew 6:13

Expansion is the exact reason you would not want to go with the grout. When that floor expands your grout lines will crack against the wall in a best case scenario, or crack throughout the floor and even through the tile itself in a worst case scenario.

The caulk, on the other hand, is flexible and will not result in this problem.

However, why not leave the 1/4" unfilled and the attach base board to the wall to cover the gap? This would be the ideal situation.

- Bob


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Matty don't touch the stove it's hot and you will get an owie! Matty, now what did I just say to you? DON'T TOUCH THE STOVE, IT IS HOT, IT WILL BURN YOU. Now get away from there before you get a spankin'.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

They make black silicone.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Yow and they make black latex caulk also, it's been around for decades.


----------

